# Imitator tadpole feeding schedule?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I will be picking up my Imis this saturday, and I have a pretty good idea of what to feed tadpoles, but am a little dry on how often, how much factors. I also wanted to learn a bit on preventing SLS. Any fellow Imi herps that can chime in on this? What do you feed your tads?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I feed them a mix of tadpole bites, sera micron, and naturose, all mixed together, twice a week. They seem to grow very well on this.

I started leaving them in-viv for the first few weeks, before pulling them. This seems to result in larger, faster growing froglets.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been keeping a small amount of Repashy SuperPig in their water at all times and alternating between tadpole bites and tropical fish flakes every few days.


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

might i ask what the superpig in the water is being used for?? i dont quite see how it would do anything for the tads except add to poor water quality? unless they are suppose to eat it, which in turn i would just add at feeding time?
just wondering the reasoning/thoughts behind this method
Dave


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

The SuperPig contains astaxanthin and spirulina algae. What I meant is I make sure that there is a little bit of the powder settled at the bottoms of their cups for them to feed on in between feeding the tadpole bites/flakes. The astaxanthin helps them produce brighter pigmentation in the red, yellow and orange iridophores which results in more colorful frogs in the end. And I'm sure you can figure out what the spirulina algae is used for...


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply everyone, great info from this! What about water changes? I plan on using the jugs of spring water as my source, with some duck weed, then use a similar feeding pattern above. Does anyone conduct water changes, as in how often & how?

Thanks again

Will


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

§lipperhead said:


> Thanks for the reply everyone, great info from this! What about water changes? I plan on using the jugs of spring water as my source, with some duck weed, then use a similar feeding pattern above. Does anyone conduct water changes, as in how often & how?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Will


Some people do, some don't. I do partial (50%) water changes at least once a week. The duckweed you add will help keep the nitrogen in check. You can also get some blackwater extract from your lfs and add it to the jugs of spring water. I do 10x the amount indicated on the bottle which is basically the same amount used for 10 gallons.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I also plan to use tadpole tea using the leaves from Josh. As long as the tad cups are next to my viv with the parents (under the same light), do I have to worry much about temperature?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

You shouldn't have to worry about temperature that much because water temps stay more constant than air, room temp should be fine thats what I raise my tads in and they turn out fine.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I feed my tads P-Pel sinking pellets and spirulina algae in powdered form (I crush the pellets myself).
I wait to feed the new tads until I see the first bowel movement, then I do the tiniest pinch of spirulina algae powder. They eat this powder for a week, then I do a 50/50 mix of spirulina and P-Pel until the back legs begin to emerge. 
Once the back legs appear grown, I do 70 % P-Pel, 30% spirulina while the front legs are forming. I think it is putting on the most weight at this time and eating the most, right near the end, since I see the most droppings and food being consumed. 
Feeding interval is once every 2 days. I siphon out wastes w/a turkey baster and replace lost water, adding blackwater extract to make it a light brown color. 
Once the legs have popped, I don't feed anymore, and they leave the water.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

P-PEL, Spirulina-enriched Sinking Pellet is a new, extruded pellet formulated with essential amino acids derived from marine fish, the all-natural sources of carotenoids Spirulina (Arthrospira platensis) and Naturose, and other premium ingredients such as krill, casein and lecithin. An outgrowth of our popular Phytoplankton Plus Flake Diets, P-PEL is a water-stable, color-enhancing feed for medium to large freshwater and marine omnivores including, but not limited to, show koi, shubunkins, plecostamus, coryadoras, cichlids and cats. Approximately 1/8" diameter.

Proximate Analysis: Protein, Min. 44%; Fat, 8%; Fiber, 6%; Ash, 6.5%; Moisture, 4.5%.
Ingredients: Fish protein hydrolisate, Yeast protein, soy, krill, rice gluten, spirulina, casein, egg, lecithin, Naturose, Vitamin & Mineral premix.


----------

